
Apple Finally Approves A Native Google Voice Application (Again) - joe6pack
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/09/17/apple-finally-approves-a-native-google-voice-application/
======
aero142
The rejection of the Google voice application is the primary reason I have not
upgraded to iPhone4 and was instead planning on switching to Android when my
contract was up. I always felt they had the right to reject the app but for
me, it was a case of Apple making a decision that was bad for me but good for
them, which is exactly the kind of behavior from the carriers and other that I
was trying to avoid by buying an iPhone. If they do approve the official
gVoice app, I may consider sticking with iPhone over Android. I may finally be
able to get rid of my gVoice text message to email to Prowl setup that I am
currently running.

------
alexandros
First the revision of the language restrictions, then the publication of the
App Store guidelines, and now this. I suspect Apple had a run-in with the FCC
that gave them considerable cause for concern.

~~~
Qz
I think you mean FTC?

~~~
eli
It's true that the FTC has expressed concern over app store rules, but the FCC
was specifically investigating the circumstances of the iPhone Google Voice
app: <http://www.apple.com/hotnews/apple-answers-fcc-questions/>

~~~
stanleydrew
And just to be clear, Apple still hasn't approved Google's GV app, which is
what spawned that investigation. Will we see the official GV app approved now
as well?

~~~
Timothee
At this point, I'd be surprised if Google resubmitted it. The reason being
that I feel that the deep integration with Google Voice that Android phones
can offer is a fairly good selling point when one hesitates between Android
and iOS. (when it was initially submitted, Android phones were much less
popular)

That being said, if the unofficial apps get popular, it might then be in
Google's interest to offer their own to control the offers and make sure their
service is appealing to even iPhone owners.

~~~
stanleydrew
I thought that as well, and posted a similar comment on a different thread
that provoked an interesting response:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1677715>

------
jazzychad
Notifo just integrated GV Connect so you can open the Google Voice push
notifications in a native app instead of jumping through the mobile safari
stuff. More info here: [http://blog.notifo.com/use-gv-connect-iphone-app-
notifo-for-...](http://blog.notifo.com/use-gv-connect-iphone-app-notifo-for-
google-v)

------
patrickaljord
Not the official app.

~~~
pak
What makes you think there will be one? There is no native "official" Gmail
app.

~~~
pavs
why would anyone in their right mind use a native gmail app when you can use
it in to iphone mail client for multiple accounts.

~~~
Timothee
The Mail app doesn't follow the exact same behavior as the Gmail interface. I
tend to prefer the mobile web interface for that reason (e.g. archiving,
tagging, mark as spam work the same, whereas are somewhat broken through the
Mail app). One could imagine that an official native app would follow the same
"philosophy". (though the mobile web app is very well done, and can be used
offline to a certain extent)

~~~
xal
iOS4 actually has great support for gmail finally. You can enable archive
instead of delete in the options now (may have to re-add the account). In iOS
4.1 they even changed the icon away from the trash can when you have this
enabled.

That being said, I miss support for priority inbox already.

------
guelo
Maybe we should thank Android? Competition is a lovely thing.

